# AI to Denver



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2702501



> The Denver Nuggets have reached an agreement in principle with the Philadelphia 76ers to acquire Allen Iverson, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> The trade, pending league approval, some two weeks after Iverson demanded a trade in Philly, would send Andre Miller, Joe Smith and two 2007 first-round picks to the Sixers for Iverson and perhaps another minimum-salaried player or two. It was expected to be completed later Tuesday barring any snags.
> 
> ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You beat me to it....

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... Denver is going to be scary.

Melo, AI, Camby, Smith, etc..... talk about a stacked team!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller,

I think you need a new avatar now....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am circling 2/24 when Denver comes to town...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Saint Baller,
> 
> I think you need a new avatar now....


Eh, I'll do it later.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dallas will have problems guarding Denver on the perimeter. They are a serious threat. AI and Melo already pretty much score at will.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Dallas will have problems guarding Denver on the perimeter. They are a serious threat. AI and Melo already pretty much score at will.


Dallas team defense can handle ONE star, but TWO stars?!?!?! Not even mentioning Camby in the paint...

All I can say is all those defensive-oriented bench that AJ carefully collected better step up soon....

The Western Conference is getting scarier and scarier.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yup...whats scares is me even more is that they will probably be running the ball a lot more. The Mavs and Spurs have even more competition for the top spot in the West.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas team defense can handle ONE star,


:lol: since when?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The more I think about it, the more concerned I become.

Who will be able to take AI defensively one-on-one? AI will eat up and spit out Devin, who is probably the best chances Dallas can offer. Some thing goes for JHo on Melo.

The only way to beat a team like nugs is out-gunning them. With the current bench production, it's not happening...

I am concerned.... VERY concerned.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: since when?


They double/triple team the likes of Kobe, Arenas, etc...

It didn't work with DWade because you can't touch him. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> They double/triple team the likes of Kobe, Arenas, etc...


double/triple team is harder than you think, especially players like Kobe, Arenas, Wade, James and Anthony.



edwardcyh said:


> It didn't work with DWade because you can't touch him. :biggrin:


No we didn't even try to double him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The more I think about it, the more concerned I become.
> 
> Who will be able to take AI defensively one-on-one? AI will eat up and spit out Devin, who is probably the best chances Dallas can offer. Some thing goes for JHo on Melo.
> 
> ...


haha yes it's going to be very scary. I just hope A.I is not going to take shots away from Anthony.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> No we didn't even try to double him.


Very true....

Unfortunately, the double/triple teaming went to SHAQ!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Very true....
> 
> Unfortunately, the double/triple teaming went to SHAQ!


but we only doubled Shaq when he caught the ball. and also we all knew who was going to shoot the ball with only 5 minutes left in the fourth quarter.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> but we only doubled Shaq when he caught the ball.


Is there any other time you double team a player? LOL...


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

damnnn denver will be scaryyy... I think it will work out.. AI will realize that his actually playing on a good team.. and pass the ball.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Is there any other time you double team a player? LOL...


Double Shaq when he gets close to the paint and Shaq did take a few steps before we even doubled him.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This has nothing to do with helping us beat the Nuggets but I want the Mavs to go after PJ Brown


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> This has nothing to do with helping us beat the Nuggets but I want the Mavs to go after PJ Brown


so what? you don't have to post back you know? and also :lol: you think PJ Brown is going to help us beat the Nuggets?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We should just start a fight with Denver when they come to town.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't know if any of you guys caught Steven A. Smith earlier on ESPNews. You know how loud he is, to paraphrase...

_Denver is definitely in the top 4 in the West - but at #4. They can score on anybody, but anybody can score on them, so San Antonio, Dallas, and Phoenix still hold rank. At issue of course is how they will play together._

I tend to agree - nothing on paper is real, even money is made of synthetic stuff. :cheers:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

if Denver wins a Chip this year or next without Dallas winning one, how does that make you feel about the GMing over the past 4 years?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> if Denver wins a Chip this year or next without Dallas winning one, how does that make you feel about the GMing over the past 4 years?


They haven't hit the home run (I was all for shopping Dirk a couple of seasons ago - now this) but they have made smaller moves that have proven themselves to be sound.

I don't want Nash - I agreed with that move. I didn't necessarily want Shaq - I agreed with that non-move; so you have imo a managerial team that hits for average but no power, in baseball terms.

*B (better than average, but not great)*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How can you rate a management "B" when they brought you Shawn Bradley?

That's at least a B+++++


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How can you rate a management "B" when they brought you Shawn Bradley?
> 
> That's at least a B+++++


He said over the last 4 years...the idiots that ran the mid-90s get a big fat F.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh! So we should be talking about KVH instead. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Oh! So we should be talking about KVH instead. :lol:


BTW, I am only kidding.

I actually like the job they've done in the past years.

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Deal will create excitement ... but little success


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

i do have a question.

One of the first round draft in the deal is a Dallas pick...

Does that mean Dallas doesn't have a first rounder?

Also, how did Denver end up with Dallas' first rounder?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> i do have a question.
> 
> One of the first round draft in the deal is a Dallas pick...
> 
> ...


I'm still looking for a good reference, but Harris was picked by Washington in'04 and shipped to Dallas for ???

I'm not awake yet. :|


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> They haven't hit the home run (I was all for shopping Dirk a couple of seasons ago - now this) but they have made smaller moves that have proven themselves to be sound.
> 
> I don't want Nash - I agreed with that move. I didn't necessarily want Shaq - I agreed with that non-move; so you have imo a managerial team that hits for average but no power, in baseball terms.
> 
> *B (better than average, but not great)*


I can agree with that...for now...

with Miami winning one and (hypothetically) Denver winning one I would drop that grade to a C. the 1st part of the decade we took on a lot of bad contracts in order to grab steals and deals, it really behoves me that we wouldnt be willing to grab one more bad contract to put us over the edge...Its not like we were taking on a contract of a very over rated player. This would have been the contract for one of the greatest players in NBA history...and as far as the 1st round picks go, besides J.Ho when is the last time in the past 10 years we drafted anybody worth a squat?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...and as far as the 1st round picks go, besides J.Ho when is the last time in the past 10 years we drafted anybody worth a squat?


Well since you said 10 years, I'll say Dirk Nowitzki.* :clap2: 

But I totally agree with you - I have more time to consider the question now than I did last night.



*Through trade


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm still looking for a good reference, but Harris was picked by Washington in'04 and shipped to Dallas for ???
> 
> I'm not awake yet. :|


Pretty sure it was Antawn Jamison.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Pretty sure it was Antawn Jamison.


I believe you're correct.:clap:


----------

